# Eine Internetverbindung, 4 Rechner, 2 Netzwerke



## Vincent (11. Oktober 2004)

Ahoi folks,
lang lang ist es her, dass ich hier ein neues Thema erstellt habe, doch nun bin ich auf die Hilfe von euch Netzwerkspezis hier angewiesen.

*Ausgangssituation:*

Es gibt einen DSL Anschluss (3072/384), der so weit ich weiß Mehrplatznutzung erlaubt.
Es gibt zunächst 4 Rechner, die immer im Netzwerk und auch nahezu immer im Internet sind. Dazu kommen externe Geräte wie Laptops, die von Zeit zu Zeit über WLAN hinzukommen.


*Zielsetzung:*

Alle Rechner sollen die eine DSL-Leitung benutzen, müssen aber in vollkommen voneinander getrennten Netzwerken arbeiten (Datensicherheit)

Arbeits-/Büronetzwerk
Heimnetzwerk


*Fragestellung:*

Ist es möglich meine Zielsetzung zu erfüllen?
Falls ja, welche Hardware muss dazu beschafft werden?

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## dAmIsTa (11. Oktober 2004)

Hast du eine Domäne?
Wenn ja kannst du NAT verwenden.
Wenn nein dann kannst du das ICS(Internet connection sharing) verwenden.


----------



## TheNBP (12. Oktober 2004)

Vincent hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Zielsetzung:*
> 
> Alle Rechner sollen die eine DSL-Leitung benutzen, müssen aber in vollkommen voneinander getrennten Netzwerken arbeiten (Datensicherheit)
> 
> ...



Einen PC (kann ruhig etwas älter sein) mit zwei Netwerkkarten (einmal HomeLAN, einmal BüroLAN) und DSL Verbindung ausstatten, diesen als Router konfigurieren und mittels Software-Firewall den Zugriff zwischen den beiden Netzwerken unterbinden.

Das geht zum Beispiel unter Windows mit WinRoute Firewall. Auf Linux Basis kann man sich da aber natürlich auch was basteln (Smoothwall, Fli4L, IPcop, etc...)

Es sei aber dahingestellt ob nun vom Intenet oder vom lokalen LAN aus mehr "Bedrohung" für das Büronetz ausgeht.


----------



## Vincent (13. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank euch zweien.

"Hast du eine Domäne?
Wenn ja kannst du NAT verwenden."

Oh, ich kenne mich mit der Materie gar nicht aus. Werde diesbezüglich recherchieren. 
____

"Einen PC (kann ruhig etwas älter sein)[...]"

Einen weiteren PC würde ich nur sehr ungerne benutzen, da er ständig laufen muss und eine weitere potentielle Fehlerquelle ist. Momentan sind mehrere Router im Einsatz, könnte es damit vielleicht irgendwie klappen?


----------



## jf-flasher (13. Oktober 2004)

Du müsstest rein theoretisch deine 4 Rechner an einen router anklemmen, bis hier hin soweit klar oder?

Alle vier Rechner müsten über eine zweite Netzwerkkarte verfügen, dann kannst du neben der Internetverbindung die auf der einen Netzwerkarte läuft, auf der anderen das Netzwerk laufen lassen! So mit ist auch garantiert das die beiden Netzwerke von einander getrennt sind.

Wenn du zusätzliche Komponenten anschliessen willst wie ein Laptop, da müsste ein hub wieder behilflich sein können!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß jf-flasher


----------



## Sinac (14. Oktober 2004)

Also NAT hat rein garnichts mit einer Domäne zu tun!
Und ICS und NAT laufen wohl eh auf das gleiche hinaus.
Warum alles so umständlich machen?
Es wird sich doch wohl ein Router mit WLAN und Ethernet finden lassen der
VLANs unterstützt. Der kostet dann vielleicht wein paar Euro mehr, aber ist
vom Aufwand her meiner Meinung nach das einfachste und wohl unterm Strich
auch das günstigsteste.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Vincent (14. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank! 

___

"Es wird sich doch wohl ein Router mit WLAN und Ethernet finden lassen der
VLANs unterstützt. Der kostet dann vielleicht wein paar Euro mehr, aber ist
vom Aufwand her meiner Meinung nach das einfachste und wohl unterm Strich
auch das günstigsteste."

Welchen schlägst du bis max. 300 Euro vor? Die Konfiguration selbst dürfte dann ja recht einfach sein...


----------



## Ben Ben (14. Oktober 2004)

Hmm vielleicht mal bei Linksys schauen oder gleich bei Cisco, aber ich glaube bei letzterem wirds schwierig mit den 300EUR.
Ansonsten mal bei Huawei nachfragen (die Website ist fürn a***). Die Produkte sind aber Cisco-baugleich, so zu 99%


----------



## Vincent (15. Oktober 2004)

Danke Ben. Ich mach mich mal schlau.


----------



## xCondoRx (15. Oktober 2004)

Kannst du dich 2 mal, unabhängig voneinander, ins Internet einwählen?


----------



## Sinac (15. Oktober 2004)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du dich 2 mal, unabhängig voneinander, ins Internet einwählen?


Ja, das dürfte noch erschwärend dazu kommen =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Vincent (19. Oktober 2004)

"Kannst du dich 2 mal, unabhängig voneinander, ins Internet einwählen?"

Kann eine normale T-DSL Leitung das? Wenn sie das nicht kann, kann ich es auch nicht 
Wofür wäre es denn nötig?

Vielen Dank


----------



## dorado (20. Oktober 2004)

Schau mal unter http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/netze/netz7.html 
Dort gibt es u.a. Grundlagen zu Netzwerken, auch VLAN usw.

Das hilft dir sicher weiter.


----------

